# Looking for 'top' resort on/near beach



## soob (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi, I am looking for a fantastic resort on/near beach for next August (not concerned that its hurricane season). Here is my wish list:
   Resort on/near beach (we have exchanged our Marriott timeshare for lots of other Marriotts and love their resorts so looking for equal standards).
   Villa needs to be 2 or 3 bedrooms, wifi, tvs, balcony, ocean view if poss.Cleanliness is important.
  We like the 'island feel' so have been looking at possibly the west coast. Also like the beaches in the panhandle but dont like Panama City - too touristy and built up.
  We like snorkelling, boat trips, nature, sights, teenagers like shopping and would like to jet skii. 
  I have looked at some of the higher rated resorts within II but often the small ones are equally as 'posh' so open to suggestions.  Resort dosnt have to tick all the boxes but looking for a really nice one! thanks


----------



## siesta (Sep 6, 2011)

August will be really hot and humid, that being said: any of the hyatt's, marriott beach place in fort lauderdale, marriott crystal shores in marco, wyndham royal vista is beachfront and trades thru II (may not be as nice as the marriott ,but it enjoys good reviews and is a nice property.) i assumed you were trading through II because you mentioned it.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 6, 2011)

If you join TUG ($15) you will have access to our extensive, members only, TS ratings and reviews.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Sep 6, 2011)

Soob,
  What are you looking to spend ?

B


----------



## soob (Sep 6, 2011)

*Top resort*

Hi, I'm not looking to pay anything, I am hoping to exchange my Marriott!


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 6, 2011)

soob said:


> Hi, I'm not looking to pay anything, I am hoping to exchange my Marriott!



While guests are absolutely welcome on TUG, there are some very valuable resources that are only available if you are a member,  The timeshare ratings and reviews section is one of those areas.


----------



## BevL (Sep 6, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> While guests are absolutely welcome on TUG, there are some very valuable resources that are only available if you are a member,  The timeshare ratings and reviews section is one of those areas.



I think he was responding to the post asking how much he wanted to spend, ie. did he want to rent.

I'm not sure if the new Marriott resort in Marco Island would be a possibility.  My only thought is it's EXTREMELY quiet so your girls would probably be bored.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks Bev - I'm sure you are right - I missed that post!


----------



## lvhmbh (Sep 7, 2011)

I would pick Ft. Lauderdale as, even in August, it's hoppin'.  The west coast, (the left coast to us  ) as mentioned above, is VERY quiet in August.


----------



## Sullco2 (Sep 7, 2011)

BeachPlace Towers for teenagers

I sent friends there who have two teenage boys--they went on Marriott Points and loved it.  Right on the beach, in the middle of hot Ft. Lauderdale action.

Easily the best place for typical teenagers.


----------



## GeraldineT (Sep 7, 2011)

Have to agree on Beachplace.  It is on top of an outdoor mall so if the teens want to go grab an ice cream or a slice of pizza everything is right there.  Also its right across the street from the beach so if you have a front balcony you can see the beach.  If you have a rear balboney you see the intercoastal.   We actually prefer the intercoastal view.  The ocean view is nice but it is also a view of cars and I prefer looking at mansions and boats.  

Water taxi is a great feature and the stop is right behind the hotel.


----------



## BevL (Sep 7, 2011)

GeraldineT said:


> Have to agree on Beachplace.  It is on top of an outdoor mall so if the teens want to go grab an ice cream or a slice of pizza everything is right there.  Also its right across the street from the beach so if you have a front balcony you can see the beach.  If you have a rear balboney you see the intercoastal.   We actually prefer the intercoastal view.  The ocean view is nice but it is also a view of cars and I prefer looking at mansions and boats.
> 
> Water taxi is a great feature and the stop is right behind the hotel.



That's actually a much better idea than my Marco Island thought earlier.  Just because of the kids.  And the nice part is, there really isn't a bad view - you have water on both sides.

We had a great time there.  I wouldn't say it was one of the more posh Marriotts we have stayed in, but very nice.


----------



## talkamotta (Sep 7, 2011)

I love Longboat Key.  

I took 6 grandchildren there in June.  I thought they might get bored but they started crying when we left late Friday instead of Saturday.  

There is Longboat Key and you can drive up to Siesta Key (which is always rated as one of the best beaches)


----------



## pwrshift (Sep 7, 2011)

If Panama City was too touristy and built up, Beachplace is perhaps a bad choice.  But, it's my favorite Florida location and own there splitting my 2 weeks into 4 weeks every year...mainly because it's in an urban location with tons of things to do, see and eat within walking distance.  It's very much a 'teen approved' place.  

My little video might help:  http://www.vimeo.com/11768762

Brian


----------



## BevL (Sep 8, 2011)

Yeah, and not much in the way of boat trips and natural sightseeing there in Ft. Lauderdale.


----------



## Happytravels (Sep 8, 2011)

*my 2 cents*

I second longboat............you have the circle for shopping, restaurants and the beaches are BEAUTIFUL....VERY RELAXING....would go back in a heart beat.   I also almost started crying when it was time to go home in May when we had our visit... .

My avatar is from Longboat....my DH took this amazing picture.


----------



## soob (Sep 8, 2011)

*Thanks for ideas*

Lots of great ideas, thanks - will def take a look at Longboat.


----------



## jdunn1 (Sep 8, 2011)

Do you only have the Marriott timeshare?  If so, you don't really have a lot of options, outside of Marriott.  In II, the only other top notch resorts in Florida are the Hyatts and they are very hard to trade into, even in the summer.  My top beach pick (and all the best II beach resorts are Marriotts) would be Hyatt's Coconut Plantation.  There is also Hyatt's Siesta Key but that really isn't an option as II has the dreaded "limited exchange availability" listed under this resort.  

If you have access to RCI, then the Disney Vero Beach resort is as top notch as you will ever get.  Also, Wyndham's Ocean Walk is very nice and so are some of the other Wyndham's closer to Miami and Wyndham has two nice resorts in the Panama beach area.  All of the Hilton affiliated beach resorts are in RCI.

If you are limited to only II resorts and you want to go for the Hyatt's, you may get into Coconut Plantation but they only have two bedroom units.  I've been noticing a couple resorts in the Coco Beach part of Florida that look very nice.  They are not name brand resorts.  There is a Sheraton resort in the Vero Beach area that looks okay.  The units look great but I am not sure if the resort is very large.

So, in summary, if you will not take another Marriott exchange and want Florida and are limited to only II, then I would go with any Hyatt you can get (and you will probably only get the Coconut Plantation resort) or look into the Coco Beach area of Florida.

Hope that helps but if not, look at the resorts in II.  You can show all the resorts in Florida, just exclude the Orlando resorts and you will only be looking at about 40 or so resorts.  It will be really easy to identify the beach locations.


----------



## sandcastles (Sep 8, 2011)

Most (and I  believe all) of the Hilton affiliates are dual affiliated with RCI and II.  I know all the ones on Sanibel and Captiva are.


----------



## jdunn1 (Sep 9, 2011)

You are right.  I wasn't even thinking about that.  Most of the Hilton affilated resorts (maybe even all of them) are on the gulf coast, too.  If I am not mistaken though, none of those resorts are mega resorts like the Marriotts and Hyatt's Coconut Plantation.  




sandcastles said:


> Most (and I  believe all) of the Hilton affiliates are dual affiliated with RCI and II.  I know all the ones on Sanibel and Captiva are.


----------



## sandcastles (Sep 9, 2011)

The resorts on Sanibel would not be considered mega resorts but South Seas on Captiva would be. They have several restaurants, shops, spa, beach bar, water sports, kids club, golf cart rentals to get around the plantation, sailing school, golf course, a trolley to get around and I think it still takes you to the village center in Captiva.


----------



## Jim Bryan (Sep 9, 2011)

http://www.vacationfla.com/


----------

